# mainboard für Asus Notebook



## resu223 (29. März 2012)

*mainboard für Asus Notebook*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich möchte bei einem Asus Notebook eventuell das Mainboard tauschen nur finde ich keine Seite die ein umfangreiches Angebot für Notebook-Mainboards hat, so das man auch eines zum tauschen kaufen könnte.
Kennt jemand von euch so eine seriöse Seite oder einen Verkäufer?
Ich danke euch im voraus für eure Hilfe.

Gruß resu223


----------



## Patze93 (29. März 2012)

Warum willst du das tun? Erstens gibt es kaum Ersatzboards und wenn du eins findest muss es genau das gleiche wie vorher sein weil es sonst nicht hineinpasst. Und des weiteren ist das ein enormer Aufwand. Also ich rate dir ab.


----------



## Abufaso (29. März 2012)

Was erhoffst du dir denn davon?


----------



## mmayr (29. März 2012)

*AW: mainboard für Asus Notebook*

Unbezahlbar!!! Vergiss das wieder!


----------



## hendrosch (29. März 2012)

Unbezahlbar ist das bei manchen Laptops nicht z.B hab ich bei meinem Thinkpad T60 das Mainbord für 40€ getauscht. 
Aber wenn nichts kaputt ist ist es natürlich Schwachsinn das Mainboard muss passen und am besten den gleichen Typ wie deins haben. 
Am beste du googelst einfach die Typenbezeichnung des Mainboards aber bei aktuellen Laptops die nicht so teuer und gut verkauft sind sehe ich da schlechte Chancen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (29. März 2012)

*AW: mainboard für Asus Notebook*

Unbezahlbar ist das schon mal garnicht. 
Du hättest aber das Genaue Modell, bzw. die Serie nennem sollen, dann hätte ich Dir sagen können was es kostet.
zb. A52Jr ist das K52Jr Board , A6ja ist die A6000 Serie usw.
Ansonsten mache ein Bild vom Modell-Sticker der unten auf dem Notebook klebt.


----------



## mmayr (29. März 2012)

*AW: mainboard für Asus Notebook*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Unbezahlbar ist das schon mal garnicht.
> Du hättest aber das Genaue Modell, bzw. die Serie nennem sollen, dann hätte ich Dir sagen können was es kostet.
> zb. A52Jr ist das K52Jr Board , A6ja ist die A6000 Serie usw.
> Ansonsten mache ein Bild vom Modell-Sticker der unten auf dem Notebook klebt.




Ganz ein kluges Kerlchen! Danke für den Daumen!

Dass solche Notebook MBs überdurchschnittlich teuer verkauft werden, wird auch dir klar sein!
Der Tausch eines Fujitsu Siemens Notebooks belief sich bei einem Freund damals auf um die 180 €! Bei meinem Acer Lappi wars sogar noch mehr!
Aber redet dem TE nur ein, es würde sich lohnen. Wäre das Notebook leistungsstark genug, dass sich ein Tausch lohnen würde, hätte er noch Garantie drauf!


----------



## Research (29. März 2012)

*AW: mainboard für Asus Notebook*

Beim Hersteller fragen was ein neues (ohne Einbau) kostet.


----------



## resu223 (29. März 2012)

*AW: mainboard für Asus Notebook*

Oh sorry ich hätte mit erwähnen sollen das das Mainboard bei meinem Notebook Typ Asus X5DIJ defekt ist und ich es deswegen tauschen möchte nur leider mal hilfe in form eines links zu einem Anbieter bräuchte der eine breite Palette an Mainboards vertreibt.
Danke euch im voraus!

Gruß resu223


----------



## Abufaso (29. März 2012)

Ist die Garantie denn bereits abgelaufen?


----------

